# Training Time per Day?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I generally train each dog anywhere between 2 and 5 minutes ... sometime twice a day.

I compete in obedience, rally and agility but consider manners and safety issues most important.

For boundaries, until my dogs know some alternate behaviors, they are not given the freedom to make bad choices - but they learn alternate behaviors really quickly -- start with sit and its yer choice games (plenty of info on the internet for Its Yer Choice). Then within a day or two you can start building by having him sit and show impulse control before you set his bowl down, before he exits the door etc


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't practice any behavior for more than 10 treats at a time. On a bad day, we do those 10 treats and that's it. We'll come back later in the day and try again. On a good day, we'll do 10 treats on one thing, then 10 on another, then 10 on something else, etc. etc., but never for more than about five minutes. I try to do at least two of those sessions a day. 

One thing I've noticed - Abby's rarely ready to work on training if she's been cooped up for hours. She needs time to work her energy out, and then she's ready to settle down and work with me. After a walk is a good time for us; she has lots and lots of energy, and going for a walk helps take the edge off enough for her to focus. 

For boundaries - I try to teach alternative behaviors. Until I've explained a concept and I'm sure the dog understands it (like "leave it"), I try to manage the bad behavior and prevent her from having the opportunity to make bad choices. (Can't greet our guests appropriately? We're going to go on leash or behind a baby gate, unless I have time for an active training session on four-paws-on-the-ground polite greetings). And definitely reward and jackpot when she makes a good decision! Ignored the cat vomit I didn't notice in time? Yay, party time for you!!!!


----------



## TexasTom (Aug 6, 2016)

For us training is daily. My trainer is fantastic and realized Emily will repeat things three times max, then is bored. So no drilling, just only do a max of three times and move on.

If she doesn't get it first time, reset by walking around then try again. We are doing a blue card for "touch". She understands and when I present the card, and she touches it.... lots of praise and treats OH BOY GOOD DOGGY! Catch is if I attempt to do it more than three times in a row, she looks at me with "What is the point of this? I get it." So just once or twice a day is all that is needed. Later we'll use this to alert me (Service Dog work). 

It was funny to see the food delivery guy. Emily will join me at the door, sit and wait, while I open the door and sign for the Pizza. Delivery guy is always amazed at the "such a well behaved dog" Little does he know she is probably thinking "Hmm, can I get that pizza?"


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The 2 to 5 minutes at a time is what I've heard suggested by some very good trainers. Of course you can work multiple times a day.

I also agree with not letting the dog rehearse bad behaviors, if he's begging at the table maybe have him crated in another room until he has learned a good settle or down stay.

For a dog with lots of energy I think having them well exercised before training class can make a big difference in how well it goes.

For the lunging at the kibble in your hand there are a couple suggestions. Keep the treat in your pocket or otherwise out of sight, ask for a behavior and then the treat appears as a reward. The other thing that is good for training is to have the kibble in the palm of your hand. Hold your hand out. If the dog tries to grab it you close your fist and he doesn't get it. Repeat until he stops trying to grab it. When he shows an indication of restraint give him a treat, using your other hand to offer it. This is something you can work on everyday to help train impulse control. As the dog improves you can start looking for eye contact before he gets the treat. It's very rewarding to see impulsive dogs make progress with this.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

I agree with everything above. For our new puppy (who is only 8 weeks), I've found that she does best when she's hungry and will work for kibble, so we do leave-it or sit/stay/free with "rapid fire" puppy kibble as the treat. I may end up doing 25% of her meal as "treats" in under 5 minutes, then when I see her attention starting to wane, we'll take a break, then I come back (once she's distracted by something else) and give her the remainder of her food in a bowl.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Link couldn't focus on training if he was starving. So as a young pup, I'd feed him half his dinner, then train with the rest. Otherwise he just focused on his food bowl instead of me.


----------

